# 2007 Rabbit w/ HEP/UM SRI Dyno



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I have a 2007 Rabbit with the 2.5L engine mated to a 5 speed manual. I bought the HEP SRI intake manifold from APTuning and got the ECU tuned by United Motorsports. I installed these parts when the odometer was reading just over 80k miles and am about to reach the 100k mile mark. I dynoed the car before the intake and got 147 to the wheels with a simple cone filter on the MAF housing and a gti catback exhaust. I still have the same setup but now add the SRI. I was happy with what I saw but could always use more with all the GTi's running around. 

The dyno was done in 4th gear from around 2k rpm to 7200 rpm.
Mods:
-HEP SRI intake manifold w/ United Motorsports software
-Cheap Autozone cone filter on the MAF housing
-GTI Catback exhaust

The Dyno Sheet - FYI, no torque readings available 









The Car


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice:thumbup:
i wish the damn 09's could get to 7200.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> very nice:thumbup:
> i wish the damn 09's could get to 7200.


They can with UM software... or just about...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


> They can with UM software... or just about...


6850 is the rev limit on the 2009 ecu.
its probably only a minimal difference like 5 hp
not that big of a deal. but i also dynoed mine a couple of times


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn you have like no loss of tq at all. I made alil more hp then you did but my tq was only 165 I believe. Starting to reconsider putting back on a short ram intake instead of my CAI cause thats prolly where the difference is. I need to get my car sorted out first and get another dyno done tho, last time I dynoed it I lost a considerable amount of power. I have an ongoing CEL that comes and goes and still havent gotten that pinned down yet. Could be something with the tune itself but the dyno was also not reading completely accurately that day either. Good numbers tho man and the car looks good :thumbup:.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Damn you have like no loss of tq at all. I made alil more hp then you did but my tq was only 165 I believe. Starting to reconsider putting back on a short ram intake instead of my CAI cause thats prolly where the difference is. I need to get my car sorted out first and get another dyno done tho, last time I dynoed it I lost a considerable amount of power. I have an ongoing CEL that comes and goes and still havent gotten that pinned down yet. Could be something with the tune itself but the dyno was also not reading completely accurately that day either. Good numbers tho man and the car looks good :thumbup:.


His dyno has no tq readings, but still solid increase of power:thumbup:


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought UM Software + HEP Manifold was quoted to make 200+whp?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

tay272 said:


> Damn you have like no loss of tq at all. I made alil more hp then you did but my tq was only 165 I believe. Starting to reconsider putting back on a short ram intake instead of my CAI cause thats prolly where the difference is. I need to get my car sorted out first and get another dyno done tho, last time I dynoed it I lost a considerable amount of power. I have an ongoing CEL that comes and goes and still havent gotten that pinned down yet. Could be something with the tune itself but the dyno was also not reading completely accurately that day either. Good numbers tho man and the car looks good :thumbup:.


Like DrivenAllDay said, no torque reading :/ 

I was having a big issue when I first installed the SRI when the filter was on the MAF housing. The car would have a serious hiccup at high rpms under WOT. People were saying it's because the MAF can't read the turbulent air with the filter directly on the housing. So I put some distance between the filter and the MAf housing and the car had considerably less umph. So the filter I had was pretty dirty to begin with and I had just put off getting a new filter. Put a new one on (mounted to the maf housing) and the car runs great! Some say I could have gotten a few extra hp with lighter wheels, but I don't have lighter wheels right now  The 17x8 OZ polaris on my car now weigh almost 30lbs



> JohnnyDrama
> 
> 
> I thought UM Software + HEP Manifold was quoted to make 200+whp?


When I bought the intake and software, I read 194. I was expecting more like 180 to be honest, but I'll take 188


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

oh i gotcha, i thought the other line was for tq. cant really read which was for what since its kinda small. i also had some trouble with just havin a filter on my maf, thats why i opted for a cai instead


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Geo where did you go to dyno the car? I've been thinking I should have mine done, and the place closest to me was saying it could be a while before they could get me in


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been a while since I've been on the dyno so I might be mistaken, but doesn't 3rd have a better ratio than 4th? Again it's been a while so I might have it backwards.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Geo where did you go to dyno the car? I've been thinking I should have mine done, and the place closest to me was saying it could be a while before they could get me in


This one was done by Thompson Motorsports in Nevada, TX. They were having a dyno day and made it sound like they do it one a month. They generally deal with domestics and haven't become familiarized with Volkswagens. I usually goto Alama Autosports in Arlington but don't like to drive out that way. I'm in north Garland near the Firewheel out door shopping mall. We had a group of us from dfweuros.com.

I am looking for a dyno a little closer to me now.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

dhenry said:


> 6850 is the rev limit on the 2009 ecu.
> its probably only a minimal difference like 5 hp
> not that big of a deal. but i also dynoed mine a couple of times



Nah, the 09 goes to 7500 actually. Well, 7200 is best point to shift, but can rev to 7500 on the UM SRI tune. Just wanted to correct this mistake. Back from the grave.

The tune also makes the power band extremely smooth on the 09, and no rev hang, as well as instant throttle response. Rev matching is stupid easy now and the car drives like it should, better than a stock 2.0t IMO.


I should add, this was my experience with my ECU. I don't know if all the 09+ ecu are the same for rev limit, but mine hits 7500 np. There are 4 or 5 different ECU though on the 09+.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Nah, the 09 goes to 7500 actually. Well, 7200 is best point to shift, but can rev to 7500 on the UM SRI tune. Just wanted to correct this mistake. Back from the grave.
> 
> The tune also makes the power band extremely smooth on the 09, and no rev hang, as well as instant throttle response. Rev matching is stupid easy now and the car drives like it should, better than a stock 2.0t IMO.
> 
> ...


at the time 6850 was the highest Jeff told me the car could rev since the ecu was not fully unlocked.. this was 2 years ago when the SRI tune was just released......now the 2009 with the me17 ecu is fully unlocked iirc and anything that could be done previously with the 05-08 is applicable to the 2009 ecu's, but i am not sure of the 2010+ ecu's. FWIW i am still running the first version or two of jeff's software and i feel like the lower rev limit is hindering my performance at the autox track. my buddy socojoe has a similar sri set up and he can safely rev higher to 7200 w/o slinging belts....im sure the few extra revs would make a difference on the track, but revving that high daily driving is negligible, i think that is all pinching pennies for hp, need to throw a snail in there and finally get some cams


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i too can go up to 7500


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

i can confirm that my 2010 with UM software can rev up to 7300rpm. When I initially purchased the software in September 2013, the rev limiter was at 7200rpm. When I contacted UM in February 2014, I was told that there is a revision that (among other things) raises the rev limiter to 7300.


Peter


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

dhenry said:


> at the time 6850 was the highest Jeff told me the car could rev since the ecu was not fully unlocked.. this was 2 years ago when the SRI tune was just released......now the 2009 with the me17 ecu is fully unlocked iirc and anything that could be done previously with the 05-08 is applicable to the 2009 ecu's, but i am not sure of the 2010+ ecu's. FWIW i am still running the first version or two of jeff's software and i feel like the lower rev limit is hindering my performance at the autox track. my buddy socojoe has a similar sri set up and he can safely rev higher to *7400* w/o slinging belts....im sure the few extra revs would make a difference on the track, but revving that high daily driving is negligible, i think that is all pinching pennies for hp, need to throw a snail in there and finally get some cams


FTFY :beer:

I was still making power all the way up to red line according to my dyno sheet, so i'll take the extra revs. :laugh:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought my rev limiter was 7200, but turns out it's 7500. Nice little surprise 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## r32mkv (May 11, 2014)

A dyno measures torque and displays hp. If you have one and the rpm you can calculate the other .


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

r32mkv said:


> A dyno measures torque and displays hp. If you have one and the rpm you can calculate the other .


indeed correct. just plot your points in HP and inverse the Function.

Horsepower = (Torque x Engine Speed)/5252


so Torque = (5252/RPM) * HP 

or: (5252/RPM) * HP = TQ



130 HP at 5000 RPM :

5252/5000 * 130 = TQ
1.0504 * 130 = TQ
136.552 = TQ



But about the Dyno : are you concerned that your Air/Fuels are a bit too lean ?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for the necro but this is about the only post with a working image for a dyno..

I'm curious what prevents the 2.5 from revving out higher thatn 7200-7500 RPM? I've seen some videos of them running out to 7500, Dyno plots that end at 7200 RPM, and talk of "not worth it" to rev any higher. I get if you're just looking for a peak yeah, but if you can rev out more you're closer to power after shifting, especially with the looong 3rd of the 2007 5-speed (what is this trans code, anyway?).

Since dyno's seem to show power would continue on beyond 7200, where is the drop off with stock cams? What would it take to safely reach that? I've gathered so far from FI builds that springs are needed to push much beyond 7k and people talk about not needing much else until 8k in the Porsche swap pages..


----------

